# Les Stroud Slingshot



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I know what you all are gonna say but I had to get one lol

I think it's kinda Cool all it needs is better Tubes and I'm thinking about using that compartment for storing an extra set.
























Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I've never seen 1 before.. does it shoot good?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

StretchandEat said:


> I've never seen 1 before.. does it shoot good?


Not with the set up it comes with

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Got mine at Sportsman's wearhouse

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

How much?.. also do you have to use tools to move the fork arms or access the compartment?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Like 24 bucks and no tools

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I like the concept. I hope it shoots well. Let us know how it works...I know a few preppers that would love to have one in their bug-out bag

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Bring it to the S/W meet!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That compartment is a cool place for extra tubes! Like it alot


----------

